# Joint Issues



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't have answers but wanted to let you know I'm sorry for your loss of Tessa and hope you figure out the ticket to getting Ruby feeling like her old self soon. Have you checked any of the Golden Retriever Discussion Groups on Facebook?


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear about Tessa  Did they suggest swimming or any other low impact exercise? It sounds like you have most of your bases covered. Sorry I don't have anything more helpful to add.


----------

